# cd player location



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Where do you tuck yours away to keep the vintage look?

under the dash? glovebox, under the seat? trunk?

I'm curious about audio options since the one dash speaker just isn't going to cut it but i dont want to start cutting into things. Don't mind building speaker mounts to go under the dash but if anyone has anything particularly creative, i'd love to hear about it.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

xcmac26 said:


> Where do you tuck yours away to keep the vintage look?
> 
> under the dash? glovebox, under the seat? trunk?
> 
> I'm curious about audio options since the one dash speaker just isn't going to cut it but i dont want to start cutting into things. Don't mind building speaker mounts to go under the dash but if anyone has anything particularly creative, i'd love to hear about it.


When I had my 70, I had my CD player mounted vertically in the center console. As far as the center dash speaker, I bought a replacement from Ames. It's a special set up with 2 3 1/2 in speakers for stereo that mount in the stock location. I used 6 x9 coaxials on the rear deck. 

mac


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The speakers in my 70 sound great. Although I have the original AM PB radio (not installed) the owner  installed a nice AM/FM cassette. When I crank the volume up, and it takes some volume to overcome the 3" Pypes rhapsody coming from the exhaust, those speakers sound fantastic, no static, no vibrations. the nostalgia sound of Foreigner, Kansas, Boston etc sound great at higher volumes. 

He also left a hook up for me to hook up an Ipod. I'm old, don't have that set up but I got a library of cassettes from the day that sound as good now as they did 30 yrs ago. 

If I were to add a CD I would put it either under the seat in the trunk or in the glove box if it would fit.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The speakers in my 70 sound great. Although I have the original AM PB radio (not installed) the owner  installed a nice AM/FM cassette. When I crank the volume up, and it takes some volume to overcome the 3" Pypes rhapsody coming from the exhaust, those speakers sound fantastic, no static, no vibrations. the nostalgia sound of Foreigner, Kansas, Boston etc sound great at higher volumes.
> 
> He also left a hook up for me to hook up an Ipod. I'm old, don't have that set up but I got a library of cassettes from the day that sound as good now as they did 30 yrs ago.
> 
> If I were to add a CD I would put it either under the seat in the trunk or in the glove box if it would fit.


I must me old too. Sounds like we have the same taste in music. Ipod? What's that?!:lol: I did, however, replace my cassettes with CD's. I plan on putting an Alpine deck in the glove compartment. Always wanted an Alpine. Couldn't afford one when I was a "kid". Now these kids are buying '04 - '06 GTO's.


----------



## RicerwannaB (May 11, 2009)

ive been curious about this to for a while.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

there is a guy on ebay selling customer made glove box radio holders. you remove the stock cardboard and install the aluminum one he makes for you. cannot be that hard to make your own if you are inclined. our car was a 1/4 mile car and with the exhaust noise would need a big speaker box and amp to overcome it. the manual brakes, steering, power shifting, looking for 5 o's , nonlocking seatbacks, worn out front shocks and shi$$ty michigan roads leave no time for trying to adjust a radio


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

When my brother had the car, he mounted a cassete player in the glove box. After I got it, I replaced the cassette player with a cd/mp3 player. The only drawback is having to have the glove box open to make adjustments / changes, which annoys the passenger ... so I prefer to leave my sweetheart at home if possible.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

auburnconsulting said:


> there is a guy on ebay selling customer made glove box radio holders. you remove the stock cardboard and install the aluminum one he makes for you. cannot be that hard to make your own if you are inclined. our car was a 1/4 mile car and with the exhaust noise would need a big speaker box and amp to overcome it. the manual brakes, steering, power shifting, looking for 5 o's , nonlocking seatbacks, worn out front shocks and shi$ michigan roads leave no time for trying to adjust a radio


You wouldn't happen to have a direct link to that e-bay auction?



BobG said:


> When my brother had the car, he mounted a cassete player in the glove box. After I got it, I replaced the cassette player with a cd/mp3 player. The only drawback is having to have the glove box open to make adjustments / changes, which annoys the passenger ... so I prefer to leave my sweetheart at home if possible.


Seems like most if not all new decks come with remotes. I know one style is supposed to be able control your deck without opening the glove compartment etc. I believe it's the RF remote(radio frequency)? If not, it's the other one which I can't think of at the moment. I lost touch with aftermarket car stereo's about 25 years ago.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

To be honest, I've been thinking about a "carputer". They're relatively inexpensive and, when combined with a touch screen, will allow just about anything your home pc will offer. My thoughts are a homebuilt, removable center console with the touch screen forward (maybe fold away) leaving room for an arm rest (carputer sets underneath this) and a couple 6x9's mounted to the sides giving good sound to the front seat. Back seat, maybe throw a over-under 3.5" configuration into the box. match the carpet to the car and upholster the top in parchment white vinyl. I'll forgo the sub in favor of a bass heavy exhaust note:cool

Only problem is the power draw. I figure modern electronics powering something like this is fairly similar to the original radio but i really can't speak on that with any certainty. anyone have some thoughts on the subject? Anyone know the amperage of the original AM radio and speaker? I'm counting on the "do more with less" engineering methods put into modern systems.

:cheers


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

68greengoat said:


> Seems like most if not all new decks come with remotes. I know one style is supposed to be able control your deck without opening the glove compartment etc. I believe it's the RF remote(radio frequency)? If not, it's the other one which I can't think of at the moment. I lost touch with aftermarket car stereo's about 25 years ago.


Yes, mine has a remote, but it's IR (Infra red) which requires line of sight. and yes, RF MIGHT be able to control through the glovebox door, but the metal plate on it might be somewhat of a hindrance. Besides, unless the remote has a display on it, you still need to see the display of the deck to see what it is you're altering ...


----------



## 1AMike (May 11, 2009)

If you want to do more with less just get a Belkin FM transmitter and an Ipod Shuffle. For $70 (Ipod shuffle + transmitter) plus 95 cents per song you can play any song you can find on Itunes through your FM radio. The best thing is that it fits in to your ash tray and requires nothing to install. Works with any FM stereo and sounds as good as the system you have in your car. You can also convert any CDs you have to play on the iPod.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Cheap fix...if you have an FM radio. I'd like to keep the original AM in the dash, just connect up a stand alone unit. Carputer works like an Ipod. it's not cheap, but the cool factor is awesome. Had a friend put one in his chevelle. nicely hidden with a fold down touch screen under the dash.


----------



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

The original AM radio is in my dash.
It either quit working or was unhooked in the past.

A FM cassette player was in the glove box hooked up when I got it.
FM worked but not cassette.

I think the car originally came with one speaker under the dash.
When I got it there was a pair under there.

I added a small cheapo pair from walmart that I put under the console.
(the rear window deck is not cut for speakers_
It was a quick, easy, hidable fix for a little more speaker.

I bought a working 8 track for 20 bucks shipped.
I think original GTO 69 8 tracks came on a rack at the end of the console under the dash.
I don't know if they fit there for AC cars.
Mine is AC (at least the vent housing is there, I should say it was a factory AC car, not that I HAVE air conditioning)

Anyways, my accesories gauges are there.

to the side of them I did the classic old school under dash (and under AC venting in this case) mount.

It may not be factory original, but it is pretty damn period authentic if you ask me.



















Why would you want a CD player when you can have have a thousandth of the music and a hundreth of the sound quality of an IPOD for just the 50 more times the size and weight an 8 track player takes up? Let alone the benfit of taking up the space of one passenger for tapes. Plus if you went with an IPOD or CD instead of an 8 track, you would miss the tape hiss, program button change "clunk!", lack of rewind, and never quite knowing exactly where the song you want to play is.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I'm gonna chime in here with what I'm putting in the resto rod A Jensen vm9512 in dash flip out DVD player with full Ipod intergated controls- with a 7th gen Ipod classic 120 gb- I have about 40 gb of music( about 10,000 songs + 100 hrs of video) with Infinity Kappa series 60.5 component speaker sets front and rear, an Infinity bass link powered sub,and an Infinity 7541 Reference series 4 channel amp ( 650 w) 
I will mount the unit in the radio spot and the Ipod will have the mount in the glove box--
But then again I'm as far away from classic resto as you can get


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

crustysack said:


> Well I'm gonna chime in here with what I'm putting in the resto rod A Jensen vm9512 in dash flip out DVD player with full Ipod intergated controls- with a 7th gen Ipod classic 120 gb- I have about 40 gb of music( about 10,000 songs + 100 hrs of video) with Infinity Kappa series 60.5 component speaker sets front and rear, an Infinity bass link powered sub,and an Infinity 7541 Reference series 4 channel amp ( 650 w)


----------



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

The best set up ive seen was on a 68' and was under the passanger seat with a custom floating bracket that locked on the the seat assembly. You would never know it was there unless it was pointed out.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Underseat bracket eh? I really like the idea.


----------

